# قوائم التحقق من السلامة



## safety113 (15 فبراير 2010)

قوائم التحقق من السلامة بعدة مجالات ملفات بالعربي للتحميل المباشر

انظر المرفقات​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على هذه الجداول


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (1 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخى على هذه القوائم الهامة والمجهود الطيب .... ولوممكن ان تعيد انزالها بصيغة Word لتكون فى متناول الزملاء لعمل اى اجراء يتناسب ويلائم طبيعة المنشأة التى يعمل بها , (عفوا فى الطلب) هذا من وجهة نظرى الشخصية..........
واسمحلى بالاضافة لاثنين من القوائم المعمول بها فى المنشآت , والتى نسأل عنها دائما عند التفتيش الدورى من المختصيين , والله الموفق
*انظر المرفقات*


----------



## شبكشي (6 مارس 2010)

مشكور والي الامام


----------



## وائل الجندى (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا"


----------



## Heroellazez (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أخى على الموضوع


----------



## sunrise86 (13 يونيو 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (8 ديسمبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

